# CMPI??



## Lambie36

Hi, sorry to bother you again but I was hoping you could help.
We had a paediatrician appointment for my ds a couple of days ago for his reflux and feeding issues and I explained to the doctor that hv thought my ds has cmpi but I wasn't sure. I also told him that I was unable to give my ds the omeprazole as the gp refused to prescribe the syrup version and the tablet version makes him vomit straight away and he's unable to keep it down. Paediatrician asked if I wanted to give nutramigen puramino a trial and if that doesn't work then he would prescribe omeprazole syrup. My ds started to cry ( very loudly) and I got all flustered and didn't ask him some important questions like if he thought my ds had cmpi and what symptoms cmpi entails. He's a very busy doctor so I can't just ring him up or go back to see him anytime soon so thought I'd ask you.

Ds is 12 weeks old and at 3 weeks old started to get these rumbling sounds in his tummy after drinking for a few mins which made him stop drinking but crying to feed as he was still hungry. He would also arch his back and spit up a lot and hate being laid flat. He also used to gasp for breath when laid flat. Anyway after a trip to a&e and a few trips to gp ds was prescribed domperidone and omeprazole at 7 weeks old.
He has been a lot better but due to him not being able to tolerate the mups tablet the acid is still there. Anyway when he has a bottle after drinking 1 or 2 ounces his stomach starts with the rumbling and I know that ds is going to start fighting the bottle which he does do. Although he doesn't cry in pain like he used to before being put on meds he does seem very uncomfortable and squirms and wriggles a lot and keeps knocking bottle out of his mouth with his hands but ge still wants to feed as he's hungry. It takes upto 45 min to feed him 5 ounces as a result.
I can't go out as I don't want to feed him in public like that and my dh finds it too hard to feed him which puts all the pressure and stress on me  
But then some days we have feeds which last 20 min and he doesn't fight but his stomach doesn't make those noises during that time either.
Whatever is going on seems to be due to his stomach making those noises  

Does this sound like cmpi to you?
If ds has cmpi then wouldn't he be bad all the time and wouldn't he be getting worse?
Could the Domperidone be stopping the cmpi from getting worse!
His stools and everything else seems to fine.
We seem to have 1 or 2 good feeding days followed by 4-5 bad days. I'm so confused at the minute. We have started the nutramigen since yesterday by adding 1 scoop nutramigen to his normal milk which wasn't too bad but he could taste the difference as soon as we put it upto 2 scoops and I'm dreading increasing it as he aldready seems to hate it! Paediatrician told ys to slowly wean him on it over a week and see how he is.
If he has got cmpi how long will it take for us to see a difference once he is fully on nutramigen?

So, so sorry for the ridiculously long post and many questions but I feel so desperate and confused.
Thank you so much for any help xx


----------



## nichub

Hi,

Sorry it's took me a while to get back to you,

Have a look at this link and hopefully it will answer a few of your questions.

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/Could-my-child-be-intolerant-to-cows-milk.aspx?CategoryID=62&SubCategoryID=63

Nic
Xx


----------

